# Para mo na ring sinabi na...



## AskLang

_Para mo na ring sinabing hindi magandang mamili rito. _(on shopping around)

Hello again,

Can you please help me translate this into English? I am particularly interested in the title phrase.

Thank you.


----------



## marconarajos

It was as if you said that it is not good to buy from here.


----------



## AskLang

Thank you marco!


----------

